# Cbt/nlp



## HurryUpHarry (Jul 28, 2011)

After months of waiting, I finally start a CBT course next week. I'm very excited, if a little anxious about the whole thing, because I really want it to work. So i'll be giving it my all and hopefully make some real changes in my life. I've got to, I can't carry on being a recluse for the rest of my days.

I've read that NLP, used in conjunction with CBT, can really help too. Does anyone have experience of doing both simultaneously and how did it work out?. Did you find it overwhelming ?. Also, could you point me in the right direction to some good self-help CDs, mp3s by reputable NLP practitioners. 

Many, many thanks.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

NLP is part of my tool kit as a therapist. Not sure whether it would always work well with CBT but you can give it a go.

Depends what you want out of NLP.

Richard Bandler's books are good
Or you could read a few of Paul McKennas works 

Also, check out the website of my friend, Adam Eason. He combines NLP with cognitive hypnotherapy so could be what you might be looking for.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

HurryUpHarry said:


> After months of waiting, I finally start a CBT course next week. I'm very excited, if a little anxious about the whole thing, because I really want it to work. So i'll be giving it my all and hopefully make some real changes in my life. I've got to, I can't carry on being a recluse for the rest of my days.
> 
> I've read that NLP, used in conjunction with CBT, can really help too. Does anyone have experience of doing both simultaneously and how did it work out?. Did you find it overwhelming ?. Also, could you point me in the right direction to some good self-help CDs, mp3s by reputable NLP practitioners.
> 
> Many, many thanks.


cbt combined with nlp is the perfect combination. at there core they are both the exact same thing just in different forms.

the theory behind cbt is that we react to a situation because of the way our mind percieves an event unconciously. this unconcious way of percieving an event as threatening causes automatic negative thoughts . and thoughts control feelings and feelings control actions and behaviour.
the theory behind nlp is exactly the same

both cbt and nlp aim to help the mind to percieve events more rationally and to have more positivwe thoughts which lead to more positive emotions, feelings and actions.

the only different between cbt and nlp is the method inwhich they go about trying to acheive their goal of more rational perception, thoughts, feelings and actions. cbt opts for conciously weighing up a situation and looking at it more rationally, testing things out in real life situations and learning from experience, and conciously applying new rational thoughts. were as nlp achieves its goal by reprogramming the mind at an unconcious level aswell as offereing techniques that you can conciously apply to help you feel less anxious and more confidant

my advice is this :

*use cbt the way you are supposed to use it. do all of the cbt exercises etc... and maybe get a cbt therapist to help
*go and see an nlp practionaire for 1-2 sessions. this will instantaniously change your irrational reactions to social events 
*use dailly a reprogramming cd. e.g a hypnosis cd
*use the following nlp techniques - anchoring, mental rehearsal, modelling, self image vizualization

excellent products and books :

*nlp for dummies
*www.empoweringsounds.com (excellent hypnosis/nlp cds designed by an ex SA sufferer joseph clough
*www.thinkrightnow.com (the holy grail of SA treatments in my opinion. an excellent combination of cbt and nlp in action)
*vanguishing anxiety in 24 hours cd set by semour segnit www.changethatsrightnow.com (an excellent use of the nlp techniques - anchoring and timeline therapy to cure anxiety)
*any paul mckenna product. paul mckenna is an expert in teaching you how to aplly the techniques i mentioned earlier - anchoring, mental rehearsal, self image etc.......
*www.wendi.com (wendi friesen uses the nlp techniques in all her prodcuts. they are top class )


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

CBT should always be your first port of call IMV. Doesn't work for everyone (as has been attested by people on here and SAUK in the past) but always an excellent place to start.

NLP sadly gets unfair bad publicity. Mainly because of idiots who promote it as a miracle cure (which it isn't). If you're sensible enough to not be taken in by the miracle cure rubbish and take time to shift through the good stuff then you should find a lot of usefulness to NLP. It has a perception and attitude to life that can be very useful, "the map is not the territory" for example and some of the techniques can work for some people, some worked for me and some didn't.

Don't let the NLP fanboys fool you with the miracle cure rubbish, take it at your own pace and form your own opinions on it. IMV it's worth shifting through.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> If they were, at the core, the same thing, I'd be qualifed in both. CBT is different to NLP and they are not the exact same thing in different forms. They are different approaches to therapy.
> 
> NLP has at it's heart the study of subjective experience.
> 
> ...


how did i know that you were going to jump in and argue and disagree with everything i said? so predictable. as i was writing that post to ''hurryupharry'' i was saying to myself ''no doubt joinmartin is gonna have an opinion on this''.

anyway i really cant be bothered arguing with you. i disagree with everything youve said and i dont no where you get your veiwpoint from i really dont. one thing i just cant resist arguing with you about though is thinkrightnow. i would love to know how on earth you came to the conclusion that you didnt see NLP used once in the thinkrightnow recordings?

nlp says that a person creates an internal representation to an event by unconciously filtering the millions of bits of info that come in throught the 5 senses. it filters it through mainly beleifs and memories and this creates the persons internal representation of the event. the internal representation consists of thoughts, images and attention. this then creates the physiology and the emotionally state of the human being which then creates the behaviour.

thinkrightnow uncocniously removes old limiting beleifs and replaces them with new empowering beleifs. the result is that the persons mind will eventually begin to filter events differently through the new beleifs. this results in a more rational internal representation of social events for the individual. and this then leads to better emotional states and behaviour. THAT IS NLP

*hurry up harry - sorry for an argument starting on your thread. ive given you some great advice there so use it. i'd advise you to ignore joinmartin as he thinks he is an expert in nlp, hypnosis and everything else in life to be honest. if search through the forums through past threads you will find him arguing endlessly with people on subjects to do with nlp etc....


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> If they were, at the core, the same thing, I'd be qualifed in both. CBT is different to NLP and they are not the exact same thing in different forms. They are different approaches to therapy.
> 
> NLP has at it's heart the study of subjective experience.
> 
> ...


aarrr screw it. lets argue

_*qoute: ''If they were, at the core, the same thing, I'd be qualifed in both. CBT is different to NLP and they are not the exact same thing in different forms. They are different approaches to therapy.

NLP has at it's heart the study of subjective experience.

It doesn't automatically reprogramme the mind at the subconscious level unless you use it with hypnosis and perhaps not even then.

I don't know where you get the idea that CBT and NLP are the same thing. *_

the goal of nlp is to find out how a persons thinking effects his behaviour. is the same with cbt. cbt says thoughts create feeling, feelings create behaviour. nlp says the same.
cbt says the way you think is the result of the way your mind percieves events unconciously by filtering info that comes in through the 5 senses. nlp says the same (just look at the nlp communication model)

nlp is designed to change a persons thinking so that they have better feelings and actions. cbt is exactly the same

cbt and nlp just try to achieve the same goal in different ways.

nlp is about using different techniques and unconcious programming. cbt is about applying concious thoughts, weighing up situation with the rational mind and doing tests in real life to see evidence

they are the same thing in different forms

*bandler and that other fella created nlp by studying all the best therapys and therpists from the past and modelled their excellence. they combined the most successful therapys , from the past, and put them all TOGETHER. things like milton ericksons hypnosis, tad jame's time line therapy, pavlovs theory of association.

nlp is a mixture of different therapys and guess what is included in that mixture? yes you guessed it COGNITIVE BEHAVIOURAL THERAPY!!

_*quote : '' No it isn't. What theory behind NLP? Is there suddenly a unifying theory behind NLP now? That would be odd consider Bandler and Grinder spoke about NLP as not therapy but a set of thinking tools and I've been in rooms with NLP practitioners and trainers and they've often had quite long shouting matches and differences of opinion over even the most minor NLP technique. So how is there even a unifying theory behind all of NLP?*_

duh see the nlp communication model

_*quote : ''Neither the aims of CBT nor NLP are to automatically generate more positive thoughts or to automatically lead to more positive thinking or an attitude of positive thinking. 
NLP doesn't prompt you to see things more rationally. It looks at how you are perceiving things in the first place and how you are representing those things to yourself and others. The study of subjective experience. *_

i cant beleive you are saying the goal of cbt or nlp is not to generate more positive thoughts. i think we'll leave this one there

_*quote: ''You appear to be mixing NLP up with hypnosis here. NLP doesn't automatically reprogramme anything unless you add hypnotic elements to it and then maybe not even then.

*_NLP = neuro linguistic PROGRAMMING. its written in the name sir. nlp is about PROGRAMMING a persons mind


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

if you are going to comment on thinkrightnow then please 1st use it for yourself before passing judgement on it. i doubt that you have even tried thinkrightnow because you said ''It's just affirmations over and over again.It doesn't use hypnosis so you're not even working on a deep change level with this.''

well if you'd used the cd you would clearly know that it DOES use hypnosis. you are first put into a hypnotic trance and then the statements are repeated over and over whilst you are in that trance so that get installed at an unconcious level. (and i think you'll find that the statements arent just any old statements. they consist of installing and releasing statements designed to release old beleifs and install new ones)

_(by the way the creator of thinkrightnow got himself qualified in nlp and thats were he got the idea for thinkrightnow - through his knowledge of nlp)
thinkrightnow is top, top class beleive me _

how you can talk about swish patterns and the nlp communication model in the same breath is beyond me. swish pattern is just one nlp technique (actually one of the least popular that is hardly ever used) were as the nlp communciation model is the whole basis of nlp, its the whole basis of how nlp works. every single problem in the world from phobia's to depression to schizophrenia can be explains with the nlp communication models. the nlp communication model shows how a persons behaviour is caused through his emotions and thinking which are caused by how a person individually percieves the world through their own personal unconcious filters of the world.

you cant say your automatically qualified in cbt just because your qualified in nlp. your not qualified in cbt. this is what ive been trying to tell you. at their core cbt and nlp have the same principle but they go about their goal in different ways. you would have to learn the different cbt techniques before being able to claim being qualified in it.

*cbt says :*

_a persons behaviour is caused by his emotions and feelings. a persons emotions and feelings are caused by his physiology and his automatic concious thoughts. a persons automatic concious thoughts are his own personal representation of reality and not reality itself. a persons representation of reality is caused by the way he filters reality through his uncncious beleifs and memories

_*nlp says :

*_a persons behaviour is caused by his emotions and feelings. a persons emotions and feelings are caused by his physiology and his automatic concious thoughts. a persons automatic concious thoughts are his own personal representation of reality and not reality itself. a persons representation of reality is caused by the way he filters reality through his uncncious beleifs and memories

_*the goal of cbt is :

*_to change the way a persons mind percieves an event so that he can have a more positive and rational representation of reality which will result in him having better emotions and feelings which will result in him behaving in ways that assist rather than hinder his life

_*the goal of nlp is :

*_to change the way a persons mind percieves an event so that he can have a more positive and rational representation of reality which will result in him having better emotions and feelings which will result in him behaving in ways that assist rather than hinder his life

_*cbt achieve its goal with:

*_lots of individual cbt techniques_
*nlp achieves its goal with :

*_lots of individual NLP techniques _
at their core nlp and cbt are the same. they have the same principles. they have the same goal for their clients. but nlp and cbt just use different techniques to achieve their goal

you cant be qualified in cbt cos you havent learnt the cbt techniques.

the nlp communication model is the whole basic behind nlp. and nlp got the communication model from COGNITIVE BEHAVIOURAL THERAPY just like it got anchoring from pavlov, and timeline therapy from tad james, and hypnosis from milton erickson


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

_*''But one thing I do ask is that you cut the attitude about me expressing my opinion and disagreeing with what you say. You appear to think it fine that you can disagree with me but when I disagree with you you throw your toys out the pram and tell people to ignore me simply because you think your understanding of something is better than mine or somehow more worthy. I've respected you as a person and your argument and I would be grateful if you would do the same with me and mine.''

*_look man i gave some advice (very sound advice actually) to somebody who was asking for help. and then you butt in and argue against everything i said.

of course it is fine for me to disagree with you. i was giving somebody advice and there was no reason for you to butt in (like you always do by the way). 
once you've butted in uninvited i have every right to disagree with you and argue with what you have said

i ''threw my toys out of the pram'' so to speak , because i didnt like the way you just dived in and started talking nonsense after ive given somebody some sound advice. you do it all the time (i even knew that you would butt in as soon as i'd finished writing)

fair enough if i'd given bad advice yer butt in by all means. or if what youve got to say is sound then yer butt in . but the fact of the matter is my advice is sound and you dont know what you're talking about

ive witnessed you time and time again butt in on threads on nlp and argue until you are blue in the face. and a lot of the time you say things that are baffling to me. you really do not know what you are talking about when it comes to nlp but you think you do

i gave someone good advice cos they asked for it , and i dont need some ''know it all'' intruding on the thread.


----------

